
A Libra Wallet Proof of Concept - Yello-Wallet
Hi there I would like your opinion on a little proof of concept we have been working on. It is called Yello and it is an easy and social wallet for the Libra network. Although Libra has not been launched (if ever) you can already use Yello on the Libra testnet. We will launch Yello next week but you can already take it for a test drive using this link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yello.social&#x2F;?access=canihasaccess
======
kleer001
Code?

~~~
Yello-Wallet
We launched yesterday. So no need for an access key anymore. And we really are
interested what you think aboutit

~~~
kleer001
Sorry, I have no interest in Libra as a currency. I'm sure your work is good.

